# What up with Tags for sale on KSL



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

Over the years I have seen people selling land owner tags on occasion on KSL, but it seems crazy this year! It seems like I’ve seen a dozen or so just in the past week. Is it just me or has it seemed very unusual to anyone else??

I am not being negative and have no problem with landowners selling tags, but did DWR give a large amount this year or what?


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

I think the word has gotten around regarding just how much people are willing to pay for them, and more landowners are selling them to get that premium.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

It doesn't seem to be an abnormally large number this year to me.

I'm actually a bit surprised you don't see more ads for trespass fees considering the large number of Private Lands Only tags available out there. I guess those are just going to people that "know" somebody.


----------



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

I guess it was my imagination, I always see a few each year, but it seemed an abnormally high amount! I just didn’t know if DWR was giving more tags to cull the herds


----------

